

VMware previews Project Bonneville, a Docker runtime that works with vSphere - frostmatthew
http://venturebeat.com/2015/06/22/vmware-previews-project-bonneville-a-docker-runtime-that-works-with-vsphere/

======
nogox
How is this different from Hyper?

